# Music: top 4 Macabre artists



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_*List your top 1-4 Macabre artists:*_

____________________________________________________

*:jol:Mine are:

:xbones:Alice Cooper -Classic. Ledgend. God.

:xbones:Nick Cave - Very dark and really good lyrics. Messed up too.

:xbones:Rob Zombie- The modern shock rocker. Great tunes, classic mind.

:xbones:Tricky- The odd British freak. Very creepy voice. Dark Sound.*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll do you six better and go with ten. INPO:

1. *Nine Inch Nails-*Simply the greatest band ever. Trent Reznor is a genius.

2. *Danzig-*Say what you want about the man himself, but be it with the band that bears his name, *Misfits *or *Samhain, *Glenn Danzig has put out some of the most kick ass tunes ever heard in modern rock.

3. *Type O Negative-*Peter Steel and company transcended their original vampiric origins and sounds to create a band unlike any other in the Goth genre. There are people who remake songs that sound precisely the same as the originals. Not so with these guys. They have very unique twists on songs by bands like Hendrix, Seals & Croft, Neil Young and *Deep Purple. *Highly recommended music for folks who don't take everything so goddamn seriously.

4. *Megadeth-*IMHO, Dave Mustaine and all incarnations of this band have blown away anything the band he was kicked out of, *Metallica, *away with the possible exception of _Ride The Lightning. _He may be an asshole, but Mustaine is simply great at waht he does.

5. *Alice Cooper-*What can be said for the man who made Horror into music that hasn't already been said? He's the King!

6. *Ozzy Osbourne-*Ozzy is a GOD in this type of music. No one has done so much with so little and that is a compliment of the highest order from me. Ozzy isn't exactly the most talented vocalist in the world, but what he lacks in this area, he makes up for in talent. There is no denying from *Black Sabbath *to Zakk Wylde, that he surrounds himself with nothing but the most talented musicians.

7. *KISS-*Even with the fact they should have called it quits over ten years ago, they still remain one of my favorite bands.

8. *Marilyn Manson-M*anson is full of himself, of that there is no doubt. He alienates people right and left, including his friends, bandmates, fans, conservative christian groups, etc. but he knows how to work a crowd and despite what others think of him has put out some of the better songs in the last ten years or so.

9*. Iron Maiden*-Rock virtuoso's in every sense of the word. They nail every song they create and every concert an event.

10*. DIO*- RJD is my all time favorite vocalist. Time has not diminished the diminutive singers talent. He is a man without equal in this arena.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*I love kiss. Stage show was second to Alice....But did KISS ever write anything Macabre? (curious)*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Surely! Gene Simmons had quite few: _Unholy, God of Thunder, Not For The Innocent, War Machine, Mr. Blackwell, _etc.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Black Sabbath with RJD

Marilyn Manson

Nine Inch Nails

Ozzy

Alice Cooper goes without saying


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Dimu Borgir

Old Man's Child

Gwar

Dark Army


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

I guess I think the 4 top Macabre artists would have to be:

Alice Cooper

Marilyn Manson

Rob Zombie

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Rob Zombie
Alice Cooper
SPF1000
Ozzy
Wednesday 13 (formerly Murderdolls)


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Man I forgot about Dimu Borgir great show.


----------

